# Der Bootstrailer - hier der Heku GR 500/580 ungebremst



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2005)

Der Bootstrailer – hier der HEKU GR 500/580 ungebremst.



   Ich spreche mit diesem Bericht eigentlich nur die Kleinbootfahrer an und möchte über den Trailer, die Handhabung und Benutzung, den Service und letztlich auch das Slippen berichten.



   Der grundsätzliche Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Straßentrailern liegt zum einen in ihrer Möglichkeit, unterschiedlich schwere Boote zu transportieren, aber auch in ihrer Bauweise, nämlich feuerverzinktem Stahl oder Aluminium. Es gibt sie als Tandem- oder Einachser.



   Bis 750 kg Gesamtgewicht darf ein Anhänger in Deutschland grundsätzlich ungebremst sein d.h., der Anhänger verfügt über keine eigene Bremse.



     Dabei ist aber zu bedenken, dass nicht jedes Fahrzeug überhaupt einen Anhänger von 750 kgzul. Gesamtgewicht überhaupt ziehen darf.



   Mittelklassefahrzeuge erreichen diesen Wert regelmäßig nicht (die neue B-Klasse von Mercedes „rühmt“ sich mit mageren 400 kg!. Die Angaben hierzu befinden sich im Fahrzeugschein! (Ziffern 28 und 29.)



     Dabei zählt aber immer das TATSÄCHLICHE Gewicht. So kann beispielsweise ein ungebremster Trailer mit einem zul. Gesamtgewicht von 750 kg, dessen Leergewicht 90 kg beträgt und nur mit einem kleinen Ruderboot von 310 kg insgesamt beladen ist ( 400 kg)von den B-Klasse gezogen werden..



     Grundsätzlich besteht seit geraumer Zeit auch die Möglichkeit, eine Geschwindigkeitserhöhung für ungebremste Anhänger auf 100 km/h zu beantragen.


     Nur ganz kurz: Leergewicht des Zugfahrzeugs x 0,3 . Liegt die Zahl unter dem zul. Gesamtgewicht des Anhängers, sind die Reifen dafür zugelassen und sind sie nicht älter als 6 Jahre, dann kann für dieses spezielle Gespann eine Geschwindigkeitserhöhung auf 100 km/h beantragt werden, Das kostet auch wieder Geld und gilt meines Wissens nach 1 Jahr, und NUR IN DEUTSCHLAND. In Schweden und Norwegen gilt für ungebremste Anhänger grundsätzlich 60 bzw. 70 km/h. Da spielt noch eine prozentuale Gewichtverteilung eine Rolle. Man müsste sich dazu im einzelnen genauer informieren. 

   Noch vorweg etwas zu den Reifen der Straßentrailer. An jedem Reifen befinden sich neben den zulässigen Traglasten und noch etlichen anderen Informationen. So auch eine sog. PSI-Zahl. Das ist ein amerikanischen Maß und gibt Auskunft über den max. ZULÄSSIGEN Reifendruck .

   Beispiel: Mein Trailerreifen hat eine PSI-Zahl von 44. Diese Zahl x 0.07 (gilt natürlich für jeden Reifen) ergibt 3. Meinen Reifen DARF ich somit bis 3 bar max. aufpumpen. 

   Da eigentlich ständig, vor allem auf Fernstrecken, das Gesamtgewicht erreicht wird, mache ich das auch. Dadurch wird der Reifen stabiler, insbesondere in der Seitenführung.

   Der Hersteller rät zu 2,5 bar. Ich fahre schon den max. Reifendruck. (Auch auf meinem Wohnwagen, hier hat der Hersteller schon vor Jahren auf einen Maximaldruck von 4,5 bar (vorher 3 bar) gewechselt. 4,6 bar wäre z.B. der max. zulässige Höchstdruck.)

     Nun braucht ihr nicht ständig einen Taschenrechner mitzuführen. An den Maßeinheiten der Luftdruckprüfer an den Tankstellen steht das schwarze Außenmaß in bar und das rote Innenmaß in PSI! 

     Über die Probleme und Hinweise zu gebremsten Straßentrailern lasse ich mich hier mal nicht aus, da unsere Kleinboote eigentlich gar nicht darauf transportiert werde. Obwohl es natürlich gut wäre, auch kleinere Boote gebremst zu transportieren. Es ist deutlich sicherer! 

     Bootstrailer werden von unterschiedlichsten Herstellern angeboten. Ich hatte schon einen von Heinemann und jetzt den zweiten von HEKU. 

   HEKU bietet als einziger erlaubt und richterlich bestätigt eine sog. „Wasserdichte Nabe“ an..

     Durch bestimmte Mengen von Fettzugaben in den Lagern auf Fettringen wird das Innere der Radnabe dann abgedichtet, wenn das heiße Rad in das kalte Wasser kommt. Sehr laienhaft erklärt, aber es scheint zu funktionieren. 

     Das ist auch ein großes Problem, wenn man zum Ein- oder Ausslippen mit der Achse, also mit den heißen Radlagern ins Wasser und noch schlimmer, ins Salzwasser fahren muss. 

   Werksmäßig sind die Achslager regelmäßig sehr spärlich gefettet, insbesondere ist die Nabe selbst hohl. So sollten die Radlager jährlich vor der Winterpause neu gefettet werden. Das ist aber mehr etwas für einen Fachkundigen. Der absolute Laie sollte die Finger davon lassen.

       Wie belade ich jetzt das Boot auf dem Trailer und wie befestige ich es: 

   Grundsätzlich und immer sollen die am Mittelrahmen befindlichen Rollen das GESAMTE GEWICHT des Bootes tragen. Das ist auch schon deshalb wichtig, weil der Schwerpunkt des Gewichtes somit auf den tiefsten Punkt gelegt ist!

       Keinesfalls sollen die Seitenstützen das Boot tragen. Diese sollen es lediglich seitwärts abstützen. 

     Der Trailer sollte stets mit deutlicher Last auf die Kupplung des ziehenden Fahrzeuges gelegt werden. Grundsätzlich wird 50 kg geraten. Ein Mindest- und eine Höchstgewicht der „Aufliegelast“ ist in der Betriebsanleitung angegeben, aber ich meine auch auf dem Typenschild des Trailers oder des Herstellers der Trailerkupplung. 

     Zu wenig Gewicht bring den Trailer zum Pendeln!!! 

     Das ist auch die Kunst der Bootsanpassung auf dem Trailer: Die Aufliegelast der Trailerkupplung auf die Anhängerkupplung des Pkw sollte mit leerem und vollem Boot stimmen. 

     (Daher stammen auch die schwarzen Flecken unter meinem Boot auf Bild 6 !) 

   Um zu verhindern, dass das Boot beim Ablaufen oder aufslippen an den Kanten des Trailer beschädigt wird, bietet sich an, im leeren Lampenträger oder sonst wo, Rollen zu installieren

     (Ich kann es schlecht erklären, siehe dazu die Bilder. So oder ähnlich rät es sich bei jedem einfachen Trailer). 

   Das ist eigentlich fast immer die Entscheidung, die man zu treffen hat. Lass ich den Trailer ganz ins Wasser und schiebe das schwimmende Boot rauf oder slippe ich trailerschonend, wie von mir zuvor beschrieben.



     Grundsätzlich sollte man Wathosen tragen und nicht auf dem Trailer herumspringen. Achtung: Bootsrampen sind oft unter der Wasseroberfläche glatt. 

     Das Boot muss auf dem Trailer immer gut und sicher verzurrt sein. Stichwort: Ladungssicherung! 

     Da bietet sich immer zunächst der Windenstand an. Mit diesem Windenstand lässt sich das Boot sauber und relativ leicht ab- und aufrollen. Dann bietet er auch einen guten Widerstand nach vorn. 

   An den meisten Trailern befinden sich Schlaufen, an denen das Boot verzurrt werden kann.

     Ratsam ist, weil das Boot als Masse bei einem Aufprall vorn hochsteigen kann, den Bug zusätzlich mit einem Gurt runter zu spannen. 

   Nie vergessen, vor dem Slippen die Lichtleiste abzunehmen und später auch wieder reinzuschieben.

     Rat: Ich habe mein Stromkabel so lang gewählt, dass ich den Stecker von hinten nach vorn auf das Reserverad legen kann, dann wird er nicht nass (Salzwasser) . 

   Man kann natürlich den Trailer passend zum Boot kaufen, damit meine ich die Gewichte.

     Sonst muss immer der Trailer ans Boot angepasst werden. 

     Ich rate aber, den Trailer immer eine Nummer größer zu kaufen, da man doch immer wieder Dinge ins Boot legt, mit denen man vorher gar nicht gerechnet hat. 

   Mein Trailer, ein HEKU 460-580, ist 1,40 m breit (man braucht also auch keine Außenspiegelverbreiterung), wiegt leer 90 kg und ist für eine Zuladung von 460 kg ausgelegt.

   Mein Boot mit Motor, Tank und Zubehör wiegt etwa 250 kg. Da kann ich dann immer noch etwa reinpacken. Aber Vorsicht. Der Trailer ist steuerfrei und führt ein grünes amtliches Kennzeichen. Er ist damit nur für den Transport von Sportgeräten und deren Zubehör zugelassen. Er darf nicht zum Warentransport benutzt werden und damit eben eigentlich auch nicht mit Bier und ähnlichem beladen werden. Nun gut, ich habe noch nicht gehört, dass dagegen eingeschritten wird, nur gegen Überladung, und das kann teuer werden. Nicht nur teuer, es ist auch „guter Rat teuer", wohin mit den überladenen Sachen, denn so wird die Weiterfahrt untersagt!



     Irgendwie ist mir aufgefallen, dass eine gewisse Chronologie fehlte im Bericht. Ich habe meinen Gedanken freien Lauf gelassen. 

     Sollten noch irgendwelche speziellen Fragen entstehen, werde ich versuchen, sie zu beantworten. 

     Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder gemacht, als ich allein in Hamburg an der öffentlichen Rampe der Billwerder Bucht geslippt habe. Darum gibt es auch keine Bildern vom aufslippen, da ich beide Hände benötigte!

     Alle 2 Jahre muss der Trailer zur Hauptuntersuchung vorgeführt werden. Je schonender man mit seinen Sachen umgeht, umso billiger wird der Unterhalt. 

     Ich habe immer ein Reserverad dabei, nachdem ich einmal in einer Baustelle auf einer dänischen Autobahn einen Platten hatte und einen ziemlichen Stau verursachte. 

     Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich immer zwei Reserveradlager dabei habe. Eine Seite hatte mal einen Lagerbruch, und das an einem Sonnabend Nachmittag auch auf der dänischen Autobahn. Das hat das ganze Wochenende aufgehalten. Das Lager selbst zu wechseln, ist für den Straßendienst ein Lacher. 

     Außerdem gilt auch hier das „Murphsche Gesetz“: Hast du es, brauchst du es nicht **grins**. 

     Vielleicht solltest ihr auch daran denken, dass Boot Haftpflicht zu versichern. Der Trailer ist in angekoppeltem Zustand über die Pkw Haftpflicht Versicherung mit versichert.



   Immer eine handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel





   Dieter


 Es folgenden einiger Bilder:


 Bild 1: Nach dem Entfernen des Lampenträgers rückwärts bin unter die Nabe ins Wasser fahren
Bilöd 2: Vor dem Wassern Boot mit einer Leine sichern, sonst treibt es möglicherweise ab.
Bild 3: Nur bin unter die Radnabe reinfahren
Bild 4: Motor vorher hochstellen und scharfe Abrollkanten mit Rollen o.ä. sichern
Bild 5: Langsam abrollen lassen.


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Der Bootstrailer - hier der Heku GR 500/580 ungebremst*

Bild 6: Abrollen lassen und sichern
Bild 7: Boot sichern imnd Trailer aus dem Wasser fahren.
Bild 8: Die Kielrollen auf dem Rahmen und Seitenrollen gegen umkippen.
Bild 9: So sichere ich das Boot gegen mögliches Hochlaufen bei Unfall.


----------



## Dieter1944 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Der Bootstrailer - hier der Heku GR 500/580 ungebremst*

Bild 11: Boot liegt fest auf den Kielrollen
Bild 12: Die Seitenrollen sollen lediglich das Umkippen verhindern und nicht Last tragen.


----------



## Todd (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Der Bootstrailer - hier der Heku GR 500/580 ungebremst*

Hallo Dieter,
wieder mal ein toller und informativer Bericht#6 !
Ich habe für mein Schlauchi einen Trailer von Harbeck (350) auch mit grünem Kennzeichen. Als ich bei der Zulassungsstelle war,erzählte mir der nette Bearbeiter,daß die Polizei wohl immer mehr Kontrollen durchführt,speziell bei Pferdeanhängern,die wohl auch mit grünem Kennzeichen gefahren werden dürfen. Diese Hänger werden gern als Umzugshilfen genutzt und sehen die Beamten,daß da kein Pferdi drinsteht,winken sie einen schon mal raus um zu gucken. Also werde ich mit dem Trailer wohl wirklich nur das Boot transportieren  Wünsche eine schöne Woche,Thorsten


----------



## Dieter1944 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Der Bootstrailer - hier der Heku GR 500/580 ungebremst*



			
				Todd schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> wieder mal ein toller und informativer Bericht#6 !
> Ich habe für mein Schlauchi einen Trailer von Harbeck (350) auch mit grünem Kennzeichen. Als ich bei der Zulassungsstelle war,erzählte mir der nette Bearbeiter,daß die Polizei wohl immer mehr Kontrollen durchführt,speziell bei Pferdeanhängern,die wohl auch mit grünem Kennzeichen gefahren werden dürfen. Diese Hänger werden gern als Umzugshilfen genutzt und sehen die Beamten,daß da kein Pferdi drinsteht,winken sie einen schon mal raus um zu gucken. Also werde ich mit dem Trailer wohl wirklich nur das Boot transportieren  Wünsche eine schöne Woche,Thorsten



Hallo Thorsten

""Eigentlich"" darf noch nicht einmal der Bezintank im Boot transportiert werden: Gefahrgutverordnung Straße. Darum habe ich auch möglichst immer eine Plane drüber. Die Schraube des AB muß auch gesichert, also abgedeckt sein. Dann: Niemals darf der Schacht des AB über dem Leuchenträger stehen ("Hervorstehende Teile"). Wenn man ALLES beachten will, kann man gleich zu Hause bleiben. 
**Grins** im vergangenen Jahr machte die Tauchergruppe der Hamburger Polizei eine Übung mit ihren Booten an einer öffentlichen Slipanlage. Die Schraube des AB war auch nicht abgedeckt, als sie ankamen. Als ich mich darüber mokierte, waren sie sehr betroffen :g

Na ja, auf der einen Seite schützt Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe, auf der anderen Seite kann man wirklich nicht alles wissen.

Gruß Dieter


----------

